# Use Caution When Ordering Your food!



## Blue Tick (Nov 8, 2006)

Look at this comparison! 

What happened to the Food!  

http://www.waynesthisandthat.com/see.htm


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 8, 2006)

Do you know that most of the burgers/sandwhiches advertised are not even real? Most often they are molded from other materials to look the way they do. Unedible materials!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Nov 9, 2006)

This guy is looney. How can anyone make a blanket statement about any franchise based solely on the local places around him?

I don't recall my orders ever looking that pathetic. Actually, Quiznos consistently provides subs true to their advertisements much more than Subway in my experience. It all depends on each individual store and the employees who happen to make the order. 

And as Adam said, the models for the advertisements are usually not made from the actual product and are not made in less than a minute like the real deals.


----------

